# 3-way components and 6" free air woofer opinions/reviews



## JDMrecovery (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a 96 328is, and am looking to upgrade the stock audio.

I would like to get some 3-way components for the doors, and would prefer to not cut anymore holes or dremel out the factory locations. I would like to get JL, Focal, or Hybrid Technologies.

I would also like opinions on 6" free air woofers in some custom kick panels for front-stage bass. Something like what I did in my Legend:









thoughts, and model numbers, and previous experiences would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

You are already getting some assistance from Tom at 12V on another forum. 

The factory location in your car won't take a HAT 3 or 4 without mod. There is no known speaker set to upgrade your car into a 3-way setup and use aftermarket amplification. You might be able to front-load their 3" into the E36 door card, I don't know, you'd have to ask. 

In the E36, I usually go 2-way, especially with your no-mod requirements - but with a LOW-playing tweeter. Morel Hybrid Ovation 5 sound VERY good in E36, even better bi-amped and time-corrected. You can mod to 6.5 in the kicks, then go with Morel Elate 6 2W.


----------



## JDMrecovery (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks much for the reply. I think I'll go with L6s or some Focals, and do some fabrication.


----------

